# Should I cycle DNP once again?



## ozzy1996 (Mar 21, 2022)

Last time I cycled DNP was great until I reached week two where I started getting hives . That’s where I ended my cycle. In just two weeks I went from 302lbs to 279.3 only at 400mg a day . It’s tempting to go back but I don’t want the hives again, what should I do?


----------



## Adrenolin (Mar 21, 2022)

Eat benadryl by the handful, or simply don't use dnp anymore... what's the worst that could happen? Die of anaphylaxis.. it's your call


----------



## iGone (Mar 21, 2022)

That's even a question?


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Mar 22, 2022)

ozzy1996 said:


> Last time I cycled DNP was great until I reached week two where I started getting hives . That’s where I ended my cycle. In just two weeks I went from 302lbs to 279.3 only at 400mg a day . It’s tempting to go back but I don’t want the hives again, what should I do?


Can you show us pictures of the Hives? 

I'm perscribed promethazine which is an anti-histamine, I'dk if it helps with hives.


----------



## iGone (Mar 22, 2022)

Pharmacy Fact: Miracle Weight Loss Drug Successfully Burns Fat, Also ‘Cooks’ Internal Organs
					

One of the first anti-obesity therapies to be introduced and marketed as a pharmaceutical was 2-4-Dinitrophenol, which entered the market around 1934.



					www.pharmacytimes.com
				




I don't know your body composition but I'd assume you're not a lean 280 lbs


----------



## Adrenolin (Mar 22, 2022)

iGone said:


> Pharmacy Fact: Miracle Weight Loss Drug Successfully Burns Fat, Also ‘Cooks’ Internal Organs
> 
> 
> One of the first anti-obesity therapies to be introduced and marketed as a pharmaceutical was 2-4-Dinitrophenol, which entered the market around 1934.
> ...


No where close to lean if dnp dropped him 20+lbs in under 2wks. Not to mention op is only like 25yo.


----------



## iGone (Mar 22, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> No where close to lean if dnp dropped him 20+lbs in under 2wks. Not to mention op is only like 25yo.


I just skimmed through that and thought it may be pertinent to OP. 
But yeah doesn't sound like a great idea for OP.


----------



## metsfan4life (Mar 23, 2022)

Was it your first go at DNp? Did you have hives from the start or only at the very end? 20lbs in 2 weeks is a little more than most people would notice in 2 weeks,’ I think there may have been something else going on to assist bc avg is around 1/day. 1.5/day is a lot higher than normal unless you were not eating at all. But I’m more concerned with the answer about the hives. If you do try it again, pay close attention and immediately stop. Some people will get hives that have never had them before, it’s a weird drug. But if you are allergic, you will get them and Benadryl ain’t going to be enough


----------

